# Blood Glucose Monitor



## Biomedical (30 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

تجدون في المرفقات أحد الملفات التي تشرح مبدأ عمل ال Blood Glucose Monitor أو ما يعرف باسم جهاز تحليل الجلوكوز أو سكر الدم ، هذه الأجهزة شائعة الاستعمال ليس فقط بالمستشفيات بل كثيرا ما نجدها في المنازل ويقتنيها الكثيرون من المصابين بمرض السكر (عافاهم الله) ، وهي من الأجهزة الصغيرة والبسيطة إلى حد ما ولكن أهميتها كبيرة لمن يستخدمها .

ستجدون أيضا عناوين أهم الشركات في هذا المجال ومقارنة بينهم من حيث المواصفات .

نتمنى لكم الفائدة وتقبلوا أخلص التحيات .


----------



## عمرالحربي (15 يونيو 2007)

يعطيييييييييييييييييييييك الف عافيه وبصراحه منتدى رائع وهذا اول دخول لي واول مشاركه(رد طبعا)


----------



## mago0 (15 يونيو 2007)

مشكور أخوي ويعطيك العافية على مجهودك


----------



## abcdefmmm (22 أغسطس 2007)

لو ممكن معلومات عن الsensorالمستخدم


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سمسووم (6 يونيو 2009)

بصراحه الله يجازيك بالجنه اللهم امين على التقرير الشامل 
وبصراحه لا اخفيك اني استفدت منه كثيرا في عمل مشروع طلبه مني احد دكاترة الكليه 
لك جزيل الشكر يا اخي


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مرفق مهم جدا


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (26 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ام موني (6 يونيو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

